# Problem compiling LMMS from ports, I get an error message.



## Manuel L (May 20, 2018)

Hi hello again friends !, i have a problem compiling LMMS from ports. I get the following error message (error compiling fluidsynth), what can be the problem ? :

```
===>  License GPLv2 accepted by the user
===>   lmms-1.1.3_1,2 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by lmms-1.1.3_1,2 for building
===>  Extracting for lmms-1.1.3_1,2
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for LMMS-lmms-v1.1.3_GH0.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for lmms-1.1.3_1,2
===>   Converting DOS text files to UNIX text files
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for lmms-1.1.3_1,2
===>   lmms-1.1.3_1,2 depends on file: /usr/local/include/ladspa.h - found
===>   lmms-1.1.3_1,2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/sdl-config - found
===>   lmms-1.1.3_1,2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/cmake - found
===>   lmms-1.1.3_1,2 depends on executable: ninja - found
===>   lmms-1.1.3_1,2 depends on executable: update-desktop-database - found
===>   lmms-1.1.3_1,2 depends on package: pkgconf>=1.3.0_1 - found
===>   lmms-1.1.3_1,2 depends on executable: update-mime-database - found
===>   lmms-1.1.3_1,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc -
 found
===>   lmms-1.1.3_1,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xext.pc
- found
===>   lmms-1.1.3_1,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xft.pc -
 found
===>   lmms-1.1.3_1,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/ice.pc -
 found
===>   lmms-1.1.3_1,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/sm.pc -
found
===>   lmms-1.1.3_1,2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/bin/moc - found
===>   lmms-1.1.3_1,2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/bin/qmake - found
===>   lmms-1.1.3_1,2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/bin/rcc - found
===>   lmms-1.1.3_1,2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/bin/uic - found
===>   lmms-1.1.3_1,2 depends on shared library: libFLAC.so - found (/usr/lo
cal/lib/libFLAC.so)
===>   lmms-1.1.3_1,2 depends on shared library: libfluidsynth.so - not foun
d
===>  License LGPL20+ accepted by the user
===>   fluidsynth-1.1.6_5 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by fluidsynth-1.1.6_5 for building
===>  Extracting for fluidsynth-1.1.6_5
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for fluidsynth-1.1.6.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for fluidsynth-1.1.6_5
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for fluidsynth-1.1.6_5
cp -f /usr/ports/audio/fluidsynth/files/fluid_sndio.c /usr/ports/audio/fluid
synth/work/fluidsynth-1.1.6/src/drivers/
===>   fluidsynth-1.1.6_5 depends on file: /usr/local/include/ladspa.h - fou
nd
===>   fluidsynth-1.1.6_5 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/cmake - found
===>   fluidsynth-1.1.6_5 depends on executable: ninja - found
===>   fluidsynth-1.1.6_5 depends on package: pkgconf>=1.3.0_1 - found
===>   fluidsynth-1.1.6_5 depends on shared library: libasound.so - found (/
usr/local/lib/libasound.so)
===>   fluidsynth-1.1.6_5 depends on shared library: libjack.so - found (/us
r/local/lib/libjack.so)
===>   fluidsynth-1.1.6_5 depends on shared library: liblash.so - not found
===>  lash-0.5.4_13 is marked as broken: Does not package.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/lash
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/fluidsynth
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/fluidsynth
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/lmms
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/lmms
```


----------



## tobik@ (May 20, 2018)

Manuel L said:


> ===> lash-0.5.4_13 is marked as broken: Does not package.


Well this is the problem. You can try disabling the PYTHON option in audio/lash or the LASH option in audio/fluidsynth to work around this.


----------



## Manuel L (May 20, 2018)

tobik@ said:


> Well this is the problem. You can try disabling the PYTHON option in audio/lash or the LASH option in audio/fluidsynth to work around this.



How I can reconfigure the make file in LMMS ?, it does not allow me to do it?, is there is a way to reset the configure file ? (I mean like the blue screen where you can setup the options for the compilation).


----------



## Minbari (May 20, 2018)

1. Next time use BBCode formatting tags.
2. To have that "blue screen" just run `make config` insde the port.


----------



## Manuel L (May 20, 2018)

Now I get this error message when I am compiling, what to do ? :

```
===>  Building for lmms-1.1.3_1,2
[1/318] /usr/bin/c++  -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_XML_LIB
-isystem /usr/local/include/qt4 -isystem /usr/local/include/qt4/QtGui -isyst
em /usr/local/include/qt4/QtXml -isystem /usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore -I. -
Iinclude -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/SDL -O2 -g -fno-exception
s -Wall -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-strict-overflow -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -
fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPIC -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-alia
sing   -D'QT_TRANSLATIONS_DIR="/usr/local/share/qt4/translations"' -D'LIB_DI
R="../lib/"' -D'PLUGIN_DIR="../lib/lmms/"' -MD -MT CMakeFiles/lmms.dir/src/c
ore/midi/MidiOss.o -MF CMakeFiles/lmms.dir/src/core/midi/MidiOss.o.d -o CMak
eFiles/lmms.dir/src/core/midi/MidiOss.o -c src/core/midi/MidiOss.cpp
[2/318] /usr/bin/c++  -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_XML_LIB
-isystem /usr/local/include/qt4 -isystem /usr/local/include/qt4/QtGui -isyst
em /usr/local/include/qt4/QtXml -isystem /usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore -I. -
Iinclude -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/SDL -O2 -g -fno-exception
s -Wall -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-strict-overflow -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -
fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPIC -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-alia
sing   -D'QT_TRANSLATIONS_DIR="/usr/local/share/qt4/translations"' -D'LIB_DI
R="../lib/"' -D'PLUGIN_DIR="../lib/lmms/"' -MD -MT CMakeFiles/lmms.dir/src/c
ore/midi/MidiWinMM.o -MF CMakeFiles/lmms.dir/src/core/midi/MidiWinMM.o.d -o
CMakeFiles/lmms.dir/src/core/midi/MidiWinMM.o -c src/core/midi/MidiWinMM.cpp
[3/318] /usr/bin/c++  -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_XML_LIB
-isystem /usr/local/include/qt4 -isystem /usr/local/include/qt4/QtGui -isyst
em /usr/local/include/qt4/QtXml -isystem /usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore -I. -
Iinclude -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/SDL -O2 -g -fno-exception
s -Wall -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-strict-overflow -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -
fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPIC -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-alia
sing   -D'QT_TRANSLATIONS_DIR="/usr/local/share/qt4/translations"' -D'LIB_DI
R="../lib/"' -D'PLUGIN_DIR="../lib/lmms/"' -MD -MT CMakeFiles/lmms.dir/src/c
ore/midi/MidiController.o -MF CMakeFiles/lmms.dir/src/core/midi/MidiControll
er.o.d -o CMakeFiles/lmms.dir/src/core/midi/MidiController.o -c src/core/mid
i/MidiController.cpp
[4/318] /usr/bin/c++  -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_XML_LIB
-isystem /usr/local/include/qt4 -isystem /usr/local/include/qt4/QtGui -isyst
em /usr/local/include/qt4/QtXml -isystem /usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore -I. -
Iinclude -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/SDL -O2 -g -fno-exception
s -Wall -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-strict-overflow -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -
fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPIC -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-alia
sing   -D'QT_TRANSLATIONS_DIR="/usr/local/share/qt4/translations"' -D'LIB_DI
R="../lib/"' -D'PLUGIN_DIR="../lib/lmms/"' -MD -MT CMakeFiles/lmms.dir/src/c
ore/main.o -MF CMakeFiles/lmms.dir/src/core/main.o.d -o CMakeFiles/lmms.dir/
src/core/main.o -c src/core/main.cpp
FAILED: CMakeFiles/lmms.dir/src/core/main.o  
/usr/bin/c++  -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_XML_LIB -isystem
 /usr/local/include/qt4 -isystem /usr/local/include/qt4/QtGui -isystem /usr/
local/include/qt4/QtXml -isystem /usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore -I. -Iinclude
 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/SDL -O2 -g -fno-exceptions -Wall
-Wno-sign-compare -Wno-strict-overflow -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-stri
ct-aliasing -fPIC -DPIC -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing   -
D'QT_TRANSLATIONS_DIR="/usr/local/share/qt4/translations"' -D'LIB_DIR="../li
b/"' -D'PLUGIN_DIR="../lib/lmms/"' -MD -MT CMakeFiles/lmms.dir/src/core/main
.o -MF CMakeFiles/lmms.dir/src/core/main.o.d -o CMakeFiles/lmms.dir/src/core
/main.o -c src/core/main.cpp
src/core/main.cpp:159:40: error: no matching literal operator for call to 'o
perator""__VERSION__' with arguments of types 'const char *' and 'unsigned l
ong', and no matching literal operator template
                                PLATFORM, MACHINE, QT_VERSION_STR, GCC_VERSI
ON,
                                                                   ^
include/versioninfo.h:2:27: note: expanded from macro 'GCC_VERSION'
#define GCC_VERSION "GCC "__VERSION__
                          ^
1 error generated.
[5/318] /usr/bin/c++  -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_XML_LIB
-isystem /usr/local/include/qt4 -isystem /usr/local/include/qt4/QtGui -isyst
em /usr/local/include/qt4/QtXml -isystem /usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore -I. -
Iinclude -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/SDL -O2 -g -fno-exception
s -Wall -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-strict-overflow -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -
fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPIC -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-alia
sing   -D'QT_TRANSLATIONS_DIR="/usr/local/share/qt4/translations"' -D'LIB_DI
R="../lib/"' -D'PLUGIN_DIR="../lib/lmms/"' -MD -MT CMakeFiles/lmms.dir/src/c
ore/midi/MidiPort.o -MF CMakeFiles/lmms.dir/src/core/midi/MidiPort.o.d -o CM
akeFiles/lmms.dir/src/core/midi/MidiPort.o -c src/core/midi/MidiPort.cpp
[6/318] /usr/bin/c++  -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_XML_LIB
-isystem /usr/local/include/qt4 -isystem /usr/local/include/qt4/QtGui -isyst
em /usr/local/include/qt4/QtXml -isystem /usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore -I. -
Iinclude -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/SDL -O2 -g -fno-exception
s -Wall -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-strict-overflow -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -
fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPIC -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-alia
sing   -D'QT_TRANSLATIONS_DIR="/usr/local/share/qt4/translations"' -D'LIB_DI
R="../lib/"' -D'PLUGIN_DIR="../lib/lmms/"' -MD -MT CMakeFiles/lmms.dir/src/c
ore/project_version.o -MF CMakeFiles/lmms.dir/src/core/project_version.o.d -
o CMakeFiles/lmms.dir/src/core/project_version.o -c src/core/project_version
.cpp
[7/318] /usr/bin/c++  -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_XML_LIB
-isystem /usr/local/include/qt4 -isystem /usr/local/include/qt4/QtGui -isyst
em /usr/local/include/qt4/QtXml -isystem /usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore -I. -
Iinclude -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/SDL -O2 -g -fno-exception
s -Wall -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-strict-overflow -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -
fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPIC -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-alia
sing   -D'QT_TRANSLATIONS_DIR="/usr/local/share/qt4/translations"' -D'LIB_DI
R="../lib/"' -D'PLUGIN_DIR="../lib/lmms/"' -MD -MT CMakeFiles/lmms.dir/src/c
ore/note.o -MF CMakeFiles/lmms.dir/src/core/note.o.d -o CMakeFiles/lmms.dir/
src/core/note.o -c src/core/note.cpp
ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/lmms
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/lmms
```


----------



## Minbari (May 20, 2018)

As I told you in the previous comment: use BBCode formatting tags  when posting on forum. More information about forum tags here.
Use that command when you build your port:

```
# make clean
# make MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes install clean
```


----------



## Manuel L (May 20, 2018)

Now I have this problem: 

```
$ sudo make MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes  INSTALL

===>  Building for lmms-1.1.3_1,2
[1/325] /usr/bin/c++  -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_XML_LIB
-D_REENTRANT -isystem /usr/local/include/qt4 -isystem /usr/local/include/qt4
/QtGui -isystem /usr/local/include/qt4/QtXml -isystem /usr/local/include/qt4
/QtCore -I. -Iinclude -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/SDL -O2 -g -
fno-exceptions -Wall -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-strict-overflow -O2 -pipe -fstac
k-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPIC -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fn
o-strict-aliasing   -D'QT_TRANSLATIONS_DIR="/usr/local/share/qt4/translation
s"' -D'LIB_DIR="../lib/"' -D'PLUGIN_DIR="../lib/lmms/"' -I/usr/local/include
 -MD -MT CMakeFiles/lmms.dir/src/core/main.o -MF CMakeFiles/lmms.dir/src/cor
e/main.o.d -o CMakeFiles/lmms.dir/src/core/main.o -c src/core/main.cpp
FAILED: CMakeFiles/lmms.dir/src/core/main.o  
/usr/bin/c++  -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_XML_LIB -D_REENT
RANT -isystem /usr/local/include/qt4 -isystem /usr/local/include/qt4/QtGui -
isystem /usr/local/include/qt4/QtXml -isystem /usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore
-I. -Iinclude -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/SDL -O2 -g -fno-exce
ptions -Wall -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-strict-overflow -O2 -pipe -fstack-protec
tor -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPIC -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict
-aliasing   -D'QT_TRANSLATIONS_DIR="/usr/local/share/qt4/translations"' -D'L
IB_DIR="../lib/"' -D'PLUGIN_DIR="../lib/lmms/"' -I/usr/local/include -MD -MT
 CMakeFiles/lmms.dir/src/core/main.o -MF CMakeFiles/lmms.dir/src/core/main.o
.d -o CMakeFiles/lmms.dir/src/core/main.o -c src/core/main.cpp
src/core/main.cpp:159:40: error: no matching literal operator for call to 'o
perator""__VERSION__' with arguments of types 'const char *' and 'unsigned l
ong', and no matching literal operator template
                                PLATFORM, MACHINE, QT_VERSION_STR, GCC_VERSI
ON,
                                                                   ^
include/versioninfo.h:2:27: note: expanded from macro 'GCC_VERSION'
#define GCC_VERSION "GCC "__VERSION__
                          ^
1 error generated.
ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/lmms
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/lmms
```


----------



## talsamon (May 20, 2018)

I can compile it, without errors. But there is something weird:
(I know nothing about lmms)

work/lmms-1.1.3/src/core/main.cpp

```
if( QString( argv[i] ) == "--version" ||

                                                QString( argv[i] ) == "-v" )

                {

                        printf( "LMMS %s\n(%s %s, Qt %s, %s)\n\n"

        "Copyright (c) 2004-2014 LMMS developers.\n\n"

        "This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or\n"

        "modify it under the terms of the GNU General Public\n"

        "License as published by the Free Software Foundation; either\n"

        "version 2 of the License, or (at your option) any later version.\n\n"

        "Try \"%s --help\" for more information.\n\n", LMMS_VERSION,

                                PLATFORM, MACHINE, QT_VERSION_STR, GCC_VERSION,

                                argv[0] );


                        return( EXIT_SUCCESS );

                }
```

GCC_VERSION is only in the "help string" (as workaround you can try to remove it).

But if I try `lmms`, or`lmms --help` or `lmms --version`,I got "Bus error" (Maybe, I overlooked something, but this should never happen).


----------



## talsamon (May 20, 2018)

Oh, I can start it without problems as root. Is this "normal" behaviour?
Edit:
Ok, bus error only happens if I start as standard user from commandline. Starts from the desktop menu without problems.


----------



## talsamon (May 20, 2018)

Manuel L said:


> PLATFORM, MACHINE, QT_VERSION_STR, GCC_VERSI
> ON,


The "not normal" line break in the error message (if it has nothing to do with copy and paste). Maybe, it could be something with locale? I think this any parse error.


----------

